

Nominate your top technology woman - Netadmin
http://www.computerworlduk.com/news/careers/3293436/nominate-your-top-technology-woman/

======
gapanalysis
Marissa Mayer, Google. Scary smart, out of the box thinker. Find a YouTube
video of one of her talks, you'll be impressed.

